# I HATE HATE HATE my hair.



## Ode to Joy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry to rant, but my hair is freaking me out!!!!

It's very thin and tends to either get greasy really quick or dried out &amp; knotty. I already use SLS - free &amp; mild shampoo and have stopped to use conditioner because it always made me look like I showered in oil - meaning that conditioners are too heavy for my hair




.

The only time it looks good for a couple of hours is when I wash it after 3 days not washing, but there's no way I can stand that in everyday life.

You guys always have some great recommandations for people with beauty problems and a small budget, do you have any ideas?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jan 31, 2008)

have you tried pureology? it is more on the expensive side but its amazing and a little bit goes a long way. for more budget friendly try Rusk sea kelp shampoo and conditioner


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 31, 2008)

This advice comes from Paula Begoun:

Struggling with fine, limp hair isn't easy. It turns out the less you do to fine hair, the better off it is. Anything that contains conditioners or styling agents just adds weight that drags hair down. Consider a shorter cut and then color it. Hair color adds thickness to thin hair because it roughs up the cuticle, which creates artificially induced, but natural looking, volume. Then all you have to do is use a gentle shampoo, period! The slight stiffness you get from not using a conditioner can also give you all the body you need. Give it a try. If you need to smooth things in place or reduce fly-aways, take an anti-cling sheet from your dryer and rub it over your hair. You can also spray a tiny bit of hair spray on your fingertips and work them through the ends of your hair. This may be just what your hair is looking for.

Hope this helps


----------



## niksaki (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah i am in the same boat as you, however i need to condition as my hair is so dry it snaps! as its summer over here it has been flyaway and frizzy from being so humid, so i bought a anti frizz cream....wish i never did it made my hair so greasy looking i had to wash it all over again!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 31, 2008)

well, conditioners must go away. i think i buy one bottle every 4 months or so, to say i rarely use it !

i can't really suggest any shampoo, mine are from french brands so you would probalby have difficulties to find them.

Niksaki : try coconut oil on your wet ends. it will act as a conditioner and nourish your hair. i also have a sort of styling wax (made for african women) containing coconut oil, but i find it more difficult to manipulate. or a bit of shea butter.


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 31, 2008)

I have found that most SLSfree shampoos are kinda harsh on my hair..... they all seem to be very drying and make my hair knotty and flyaway. It feels like I'm using dish detergent on my hair. perhaps that is the same problem with you......maybe go back to traditional shampoo?


----------



## chellyfish (Feb 2, 2008)

mine sucks too.

its thickish but really fine,

and cant decide if it wants to be wavy or straight.

it sucks i have to straighten it everyday


----------



## caligirl510 (Aug 27, 2008)

I stopped using conditioner too since it makes my hair greasy looking i hate how it feels. and i started using sls shampoo i like it cuz it doesnt have alll those chemicals that strip my hair of natural oils but im sure it does have soooommme chemicals. but still.. have you heard of hard water? you should try a gettting a shower filter. or atleast try a shampoo for hard water ... i think it might help. if you stopped using conditioner and ur hair is kinda tangly you should spray A liiiittttle bit of detangling spray . you should try this website out

the hair follicle | Killer Strands

Killer Strands: 4/22/07 - 4/29/07

10000 HEADS -STEP 2-SHOWER/WATER FILTER'S | Killer Strands


----------



## girly_girl (Aug 28, 2008)

is it important to use conditioner on Thick hair which poofs a lot? I am thinking of trying no conditioner and see how it will work for me.


----------



## caligirl510 (Aug 28, 2008)

no its not important .. well i was told so .. like i said its suggested to just use a nice shampoo and no conditioner .. on the site i go to killer strands ..they do say how many of you use a conditioner and complain you need a "stronger one" ? seeee....

if you have any type of damaged hair its suggested to B4 u go to sleep ..u take a shower wash ur hair with the shampoo &amp; thats ALL at that moment. THENNN when you get out BLOT the water out . just dap the towel on ur hair dont scrub your hair with the towel (squeeze out excess moisture, but DO NOT TOWEL DRY). .. and while your hairs still wet put a deep conditioning conditioner/ leave in conditioner .. over night (be sure to put a towel over pillow). and when you wake up just wash it out with water and thats that.. all done.. but i mean everone chooses what do with their own hair . i dont think theres a certain rule(s) everyone needs to follow.. but these tips did help me out a lot..

ps. if you have frizzy hair use a hair serum with Silicone,Silicone's main purpose in Serums is to coat and protect the strands from:

Sun

Heat

Frizz

Brushing

Over Processed

(make sure theres no alcohol in it) ..and if you use conditioner u should atleast find one with silicone in it also..Silicone's main purpose in Deep Conditioners &amp; Conditioners:

De-tangle

Add Slip

Coat and protect for above 5 reasons

(sigh) i hope all this helped out someone ATLEAST

hey guys also um. if you want to try to make your OWN HAIR SERUM its so affordable ill be makein a post you guys can just search for HOW TO MAKE YOUR OWN HAIR SERUM k .. ill post where i got it from and where you can get the ingredients. and ofcours the website to BUY IT FROM k !


----------

